# Dog food in cabo



## shooshooe (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi there,

I have 2 albino pups I want to bring with me to cabo, i always feed them higher grade food, as they're prone to health problems. Is there anywhere in cabo to purchase good dog food?

Do they sell food at the vet?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I hope you are a couple, as Mexico permits two pets per person. Some vets have stores selling pet items, while others are medical only. You will have to investigate your options at your destination unless someone local is on this board. That said, I am sure that there must be several pet stores in Cabo.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

This is a straight forward question, I'm not pulling your leg or anything
Why don't you sell the puppies before traveling to Mexico?
If they are prone to have health issues, not only because of the food, why would anyone want to keep pets like those?
(I am a Vet myself)


----------



## fmr pnw (May 31, 2015)

Hi shoo,

Yes, at least some veterinarian offices should sell high-quality dog food. Better, if you're planning a move like this, to come down first without the dogs and see what kind of dog food you can find (American brands may be available, but prepare to be shocked at the price -- we just bought a 15# bag of Taste of the Wild for $1070, which translates to around US$65), and, if need be, start mixing whatever premium brand with what you're now feeding them. By Mexican law, you cannot take more than a few days' dog food with you from your home country.

Good luck!
Gayle


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> If they are prone to have health issues, not only because of the food, why would anyone want to keep pets like those?


How about love and affection?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> How about love and affection?


Love and affection are great reasons, but you may as well have love and affection for normal healthy pets
I knew someone would corner me with love, affection and " poor little animals, someone's got to care for them


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

The vet clinic I use, Blanco y *****, has a branch in Cabo San Lucas at Narciso Mendoza #2918 entre Revolución y Carranza, Col. Benito Juárez. Phone there is (624) 143-13-70, according to the receipt. Their associated pet store, at least in La Paz, sells some types of Purina ProPlan, Eukanuba, etc. Not cheap. I recently paid 1,120 MXN for a 15 kg bag of ProPlan. There's also a Costco somewhere in Los Cabos where I'm told good dog products are available, though I've never shopped there.

Don't albinos have sensitive eyes and skin? Consult with your vet, of course, but the brilliant sun and intense summer heat of Baja California Sur could be a concern, as could allergies, insects, and various types of skin and ear fungus. Even my rescued La Paz street dog occasionally suffers from some of these conditions. Products are available and effective, but some may be too strong for your pups. As Gary mentioned, food may be the least of your worries.


----------



## shooshooe (Oct 17, 2015)

GARYJ65 said:


> If they are prone to have health issues, not only because of the food, why would anyone want to keep pets like those?
> (I am a Vet myself)


Your a vet? … no offence, but you should be ashamed of yourself for saying something like that. I don't know where you're from, but where I'm from, our pets are part of our family and we would never "sell" them or discard of them because of a problem.


----------



## shooshooe (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks makaloco, I'll definitely check out that vet clinic.

The one pup gets a little rash, thats about it. I try to keep them as healthy as possible to prevent any problems. Going to stock up on products and make them a first aid kit to bring with me, just to be safe.


----------



## shooshooe (Oct 17, 2015)

fmr pnw said:


> we just bought a 15# bag of Taste of the Wild for $1070, which translates to around US$65), and, if need be, start mixing whatever premium brand with what you're now feeding them. By Mexican law, you cannot take more than a few days' dog food with you from your home country.
> 
> Good luck!
> Gayle


Thanks Gayle,

We have Taste of the Wild here in Vancouver. That could be a good alternative


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

shooshooe said:


> Your a vet? &#133; no offence, but you should be ashamed of yourself for saying something like that. I don't know where you're from, but where I'm from, our pets are part of our family and we would never "sell" them or discard of them because of a problem.


 I am a Vet, yes Ashamed of myself? Never! Just because I think different than you? Of course not, I have pets, they are part of my family too, I don't have to apologize for what I think And I think you should not throw judgmental opinions like that, some people think different than you, get over it


----------

